

Repeal the Amazon Tax - maxharris
http://www.RepealTheAmazonTax.com/

======
_delirium
I wish this site spent more time on issues than on rhetoric. "Amazon tax", the
"left-wing" bogeyman, the "lap-dog" liberal media bogeyman, etc.

------
mvandemar
Her site is based in misinformation. The Colorado law is not based on a
"nexus", Amazon firing all of the Colorado affiliates doesn't relieve their
tax liability:

[http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/colorado_law_adds_n...](http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/colorado_law_adds_new_twist_to_amazon_sales_tax_debate.html)

------
robut
If you look at the author's website, you'll find that she's a Randroid. Not
really worth listening to her, IMO.

